# Chuck for Rexon WL-12a? (Beginner's question)



## Staley (24 Dec 2016)

Hi all. Merry Christmas and that  

Having expressed an interest in turning a while ago I was given a Rexon WL-12a lathe last week by my father-in-law who got it from someone else who nabbed it from a garage clearout but had nowhere to keep it. It came as a bit of a surprise so, never having used a lathe before, I've been reading, watching dozens of videos on YouTube and practicing ever since. I've turned a couple of little Christmas trees and some bits and bobs with varying degrees of success and I'm _loving_ it.

However I've quickly learned that I could benefit from a chuck of some kind and although I've watched loads of videos where they're used/recommended, I have no idea what to look for - particularly when it come to getting a size that fits my machine. They're not cheap either, so I don't want to make a mistake. 

Could anyone offer any advice, please? Better still, can anyone provide a link to the exact one which would fit?
I'm not kidding when I say I have absolutely no clue where to start...

Thanks in advance and fingers crossed that Santa gets those new chisels down your chimney without doing himself a mischief :?


----------



## Doofusme (25 Dec 2016)

Hi
Your spindle size is 3/4"x16tpi with a MT1 taper, there are lots of differing chucks but the one I would recommend for your lathe and future upgrades would be the Axminster 100mm clubman type .
All the best 
Phil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Dec 2016)

And get this before you start -
http://www.waterstonesmarketplace.com/W ... matches=41


----------



## woodpig (25 Dec 2016)

I have an Axminster Clubman but I also have a Record Power SC4 and reckon it represents better value for money.

http://www.recordpower-thetoolshop.com/ ... nsert.html

My clubman has a fixed thread whereas the SC4 has thread inserts should you wish to upgrade your lathe in the future.


----------



## Wildman (25 Dec 2016)

phil.p":2mz21j0t said:


> And get this before you start -
> http://www.waterstonesmarketplace.com/W ... matches=41


wow that is cheap nab it quick, it is a great book.


----------



## Staley (25 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the advice, all. Now I know where to begin I'll get looking around to see what's available.



phil.p":cp934ig1 said:


> And get this before you start - *linky*





Wildman":cp934ig1 said:


> wow that is cheap nab it quick, it is a great book.



83p for a £16 book? Bought :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Dec 2016)

The best thing apart from the price when you buy books cheaply second hand is that you don't feel guilty taking them into your workshop and actually using them and getting them dirty. 

There are others there at a reasonable price if anyone else needs one - every beginner should have it, it could save much money and many cock ups or worse, accidents. It's a good site to watch as well as Amazon.


----------



## TFrench (27 Dec 2016)

I'd recommend an insert type chuck - if you move on to a bigger and better lathe you can bring it with you.


----------



## JCRyderRichardson (29 Jun 2020)

Hi,
I realise this is a very old thread but I'm hoping someone can help me. I too have just got a secondhand Rexon WD-12A lathe but nowhere in the manual does it show how the foot connects to the steel tube bed. There is a nut and bolt on the foot but nothing corresponding inside the tube. If anyone has this lathe and could send me details of the bit/bits I'm missing that would be brilliant. Rexon very quickly sent me a pdf of the manual but couldn't help with any further details "Sorry this model lathe is over 15 years old , you are lucky we still have the manual " was their slightly unhelpful response.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Jun 2020)

I don't think you should have expected any more of them. :? Give a little credit, it's a 15 y.o. budget lathe.


----------



## JCRyderRichardson (29 Jun 2020)

I know I'm probably being a bit harsh, and they were very quick to send out the manual, I guess I thought they might be able to lay their hands on a picture or even that the parts list and exploded view would actually list all the parts ...


----------



## Chippysu (5 Feb 2021)

JCRyderRichardson said:


> Hi,
> I realise this is a very old thread but I'm hoping someone can help me. I too have just got a secondhand Rexon WD-12A lathe but nowhere in the manual does it show how the foot connects to the steel tube bed. There is a nut and bolt on the foot but nothing corresponding inside the tube. If anyone has this lathe and could send me details of the bit/bits I'm missing that would be brilliant. Rexon very quickly sent me a pdf of the manual but couldn't help with any further details "Sorry this model lathe is over 15 years old , you are lucky we still have the manual " was their slightly unhelpful response.


Hello there, I've just joined here today so hello! I have this same lathe but no manual, I've searched for hours on line but no luck, and cannot find Rexon help line. Would you mind telling me where you managed to get the pdf, or would you possibly mind sending it to me too? How's the turning going? Thankyou Su


----------



## oconaj (13 Feb 2021)

Chippysu said:


> Hello there, I've just joined here today so hello! I have this same lathe but no manual, I've searched for hours on line but no luck, and cannot find Rexon help line. Would you mind telling me where you managed to get the pdf, or would you possibly mind sending it to me too? How's the turning going? Thankyou Su


Hi I to have joined today and have been given a lathe same as this . I too need a manual to identify what is needed as far as tools and specs to get chucks and faceplate for this machine . If it is possible that anyone has and can help with sending me a copy of the manual I would be very grateful. This hopefully is the beginning of an enjoyable wood turning hobby.
Regards
Tony


----------



## Chippysu (13 Feb 2021)

Hi there & welcome, 
This is a pdf I was sent on here, it's practically identical but I think we're going to have to just trial attaching the foot to the tube (bed) as the picture isn't clear. I'm thinking the nut & bolt supplied with the foot, (as the hole is angled down,) wedges the tube downwards whilst another bolt not supplied, attaches the foot down to the bench. I have 2 feet, (thank goodness!)  I reckon the 2nd one could be if one wanted to turn something longer, the bed could be moved out & away from the lathe body to give extra length & attached as the tailstock end. 
How this makes sense! 
Let me know if you find anything else please. I still can't find Rexon on line. Regards Su


----------



## oconaj (15 Feb 2021)

Hi and thanks for the pdf. I see it is not the exact same but will see what it has to offer. The other aspect I have is what special tools are needed if necessary for plate removal and such.
Regards
Tony


----------



## Chippysu (15 Feb 2021)

oconaj said:


> Hi and thanks for the pdf. I see it is not the exact same but will see what it has to offer. The other aspect I have is what special tools are needed if necessary for plate removal and such.
> Regards
> Tony


I just used a 28mm spanner on the nut behind the plate. The little knurled silver coloured T piece just on the motor casing is the 'stop' pull up & twist so the plate won't revolve whilst undoing the nut.


----------



## Chippysu (20 Feb 2021)

JCRyderRichardson said:


> Hi,
> I realise this is a very old thread but I'm hoping someone can help me. I too have just got a secondhand Rexon WD-12A lathe but nowhere in the manual does it show how the foot connects to the steel tube bed. There is a nut and bolt on the foot but nothing corresponding inside the tube. If anyone has this lathe and could send me details of the bit/bits I'm missing that would be brilliant. Rexon very quickly sent me a pdf of the manual but couldn't help with any further details "Sorry this model lathe is over 15 years old , you are lucky we still have the manual " was their slightly unhelpful response.


Hi, I'm guessing you've probably got your question answered by now but if not & the lathe got shoved in the corner in disgust to collect dust, I had the same problem but today figured it out! On the bottom of the motor housing where the tube bed goes in there's a grub screw, (needs a 5mm Allen key) this nips up on the tube, aligned with the runner, you will probably see a witness mark from previous set up. The tube will now not swivel. Then put the foot on the other end and tighten the bolt, the inside inverted V is a taper so the bolt lessens the space & wedges it in tightly. You can now centre it and off you go.


----------

